# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  Pain in palm of my hand when bench pressing

## finny

Sometimes when I bench press, I get this pain in the palm of my hand. I think it's mostly in my left hand. I'm not lifting heavy.

Is it something in the grip? 

Thanks.

----------


## finny

I am having a hard time lifting dumbells for shoulder press. What I do is I swing both arms to get some momentum going and then mucle it through to my starting position. It seems that I'm stuck at one weight. I can still press more, but I can't get it into the position. I work-out at home.

Is this a function of forearm/arm strenght? Is there another trick to bring it up?

Thanks.

----------


## MotoLifter

I used to have that problem myself, doing BB bench, and DB presses. Now I put the bar or DB on the heal of my hands and there is no pain at all. I get a better drive through the movement also. Give it a try, I also use a false grip, but that can get dangerous if done improperly.

----------


## MFT81

> I used to have that problem myself, doing BB bench, and DB presses. Now I put the bar or DB on the heal of my hands and there is no pain at all. I get a better drive through the movement also. Give it a try, I also use a false grip, but that can get dangerous if done improperly.


I have a sharp pain between my middle and forefinger on my left hand and also swithch to a half false and half reg grip where my thumbs are on the bar in line with the bar (picture giving a thumbs up then pronating wrist)

It gives more support than the false but also helps me drive the weight like false grip.

----------


## finny

Thanks guys, will give it a try. At least I know I'm not the only one. I happens once in a while, so maybe at that time my grip position is off a bit. Will try to go towards the heel of the palm.

For the second problem, any trick driving the DD up for the shoulder press?

----------


## Springbok_Powered

Your second problem is not as uncommon as you may think. It's the exact reason most pros prefer free weights to machines - training support muscles, not just isolating them.

The muscles you use to perform the press are stronger than the ones used to get the weight in position. Same goes for bench press, a lot of ppl find that their triceps fail during b/press before the pecs. So to combat this, they train the triceps harder to cope with the same level the pecs do.

What I recommend is make the lifting the weight to shoulder height a whole new exercise! So weight up and then weight down and thats your rep. Don't worry aout the weight your shoulders normally press, just focus on increasing the weight you can lift to the shoulder press starting position.

----------


## finny

Makes sense...I would imagine that muscles that drive the weight up are your forearms and biceps. I wonder is there is a limit these muscle can handle. I know when I try to muslce it up it is a function of leverage and muscle strength.

If I were to incorporate this exercise into my routine, would you have it on the same days as shoulders? Would make sense, either warming up to actual presses or as a finisher.

Thanks.

----------


## Springbok_Powered

You can do both on the same day, but make sure you do the presses first otherwise you would have burned all the energy lifting the weights.

And when you do them as sets do them HARD, don't muck around, you wanna get those arms pumped. Sissy lifting never did any one any good. Remember, it's intensity thats important, when you train the muscle, make every rep worth it. Follow that rule and you will see yourself grow like you could never imagine. How do you think I got to 226 pounds naturally?

----------


## MrTAME

> I am having a hard time lifting dumbells for shoulder press. What I do is I swing both arms to get some momentum going and then mucle it through to my starting position. It seems that I'm stuck at one weight. I can still press more, but I can't get it into the position. I work-out at home.
> 
> Is this a function of forearm/arm strenght? Is there another trick to bring it up?
> 
> Thanks.



I ran into this same problem. What I do is take the dumbells off the rack and sit with them on my lap on the bench for a few seconds. Then when I am ready to do the presses I lift my right leg as high as it will go and get that one into position and then fairly quickly but not too quickly ( as you can lose youre balance on the bench) I do the same with my left side. It takes a lil practice but you will master it in a couple workouts. I have never hurt myself using this method. Although, sometims it does leave little hicky looking marks on the top of youre quads sometimes.
As for the bench press with dumbells do the same thing. Execpt, when you kick up with youre knees, fall back into position and let the weights come into the correct lifting position. This one is a little more difficult to do, try it with lighter weights first.

----------


## nandro_shagg

i broke my thumb caused alot of pain when doing bar and dumbell presses...get u some good gloves, and find a new technique to accomidate...steghthen grip, muscle cramping...could be several suspects with this IMHO

----------


## GFLEXXX

> I ran into this same problem. What I do is take the dumbells off the rack and sit with them on my lap on the bench for a few seconds. Then when I am ready to do the presses I lift my right leg as high as it will go and get that one into position and then fairly quickly but not too quickly ( as you can lose youre balance on the bench) I do the same with my left side. It takes a lil practice but you will master it in a couple workouts. I have never hurt myself using this method. Although, sometims it does leave little hicky looking marks on the top of youre quads sometimes.
> As for the bench press with dumbells do the same thing. Execpt, when you kick up with youre knees, fall back into position and let the weights come into the correct lifting position. This one is a little more difficult to do, try it with lighter weights first.


Most definitely! when your dumbell weights keep going up you'll appreciate learning this technique...much safer than swinging your arms when weights get heavier..

----------


## UberSteroids

Had that problem while ago. You know what I did ? I squeezed the shit out of the Barbell or Dumbbell when lifting it. 
Make sure You got a good grip, squezee that thing man... Don't let it "sit" on your palms.

----------


## finny

Thanks guys, will try few of these techniques and see what works for me.

----------

